# Attention everyone - help wanted!



## Karen

The new 2014 calendar of events is posted. As you can see, we're doing a lot of different things this year and have something for everyone.

To make it a success, I need your help. If you can lead or hostess an event, teach us a new skill, or would like your skill showcased, please contact me ASAP. First come first serve on your choice of events.

Additionally, we need people who are willing to showcase their talents and tell us how you do your craft or art. I'd like to feature a person a month. Anything out of the ordinary is encouraged. Leatherworking, Stain Glass, Bookbinding,...you do, we post it!

We also need people who are willing to do tutorials of any type relating to homemaking, arts, crafts, sewing, quilting, soap making, dairy, scrapbooking, etc., etc., etc., etc. Please help others to learn a new skill. 

Please help!!!


----------

